# Engine Hoist/lift



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Not sure where to post this, but was wondering if anyone in the Bucks County, Pa area has an engine lift I could borrow for a few days. Don't really have room to buy and store one for my own, so It may be easier if there's one nearby. Thanks if anyone can help me out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bill, if nobody here has one, try your local tool rental place, or repair station....Eric


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, I will but, you know we're always trying to save bucks for more parts!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Beleive me, I know!!!!


----------

